# donauhuchen gefangen



## rob (1. Dezember 2007)

servus boardies!!
ich bin heute ein glücklicher petrijünger, denn ich konnte meinen ersten huchen fangen.
einige male war ich ja schon an der enns mit dem huchenalex.gott hab ihn selig,ich wollt ich könnte es ihm heute erzählen.
diesen huchen widme ich dir alex!!!
an der enns war ich ja immer erfolglos.
heute hat es krach gemacht und wo....in der donau!bei rossatz in der wachau gegenüber von dürnstein.
ein riesen wasser.im jahr werden da eventuell 2 huchen gefangen.
das ganze ist so ein glück wie ein sechser im lotto.
er hatte 84 cm und 4 kilo.unser mindestmass in der donau ist 75 cm.
ich fischte vorher im hauptstrom ca 2 stunden mit schwerem gerät.
danach wollte ich zum relaxen ein wenig mit feinem zeug und kleinem gummi auf zander gehen.
da beisst dir natürlich dann der huchen)).
in einem durchstich der donau durch eine au fischten wir an einer brücke.eigentlich wollte ich den köder gerade aus dem wasser heben ,aber drehte noch 2 mal am ufer entlang.genau unter meiner rutenspitze hat er dann gebissen.
der drill war nicht so aufregend,da ich ihn vor mir auf der wasseroberfläche halten konnte.
er schüttelte wie wild seinen kopf um den köder wieder loszuwerden.
zum glück kescherte ihn mir dann mein spezi.
wir waren beide voller adrenalin und konnten nicht glauben was da eben passiert ist.ein traum!!die freude war sehr groß.
spätestens morgen nachmittag kommen die fotos!
jetzt muss ich mich mal mit einem bier und grog beruhigen:m
was für ein tag,den werd ich mein leben nicht vergessen...mein erster huchen und dann noch aus der donau......:l
i packs ned
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Petri Heil zu dem Fisch! Ein Huchen fehlt mir noch in meiner Liste, aber da stehen die Chancen hier im Norden ja leider schlecht... Ist einer der wenigen europäischen Süßwasserfische, die ich noch nicht gefangen habe, fast der Einzige...
Hast du ein Bild von dem Burschen?

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Debilofant (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Mission imposible erfolgreich gemeistert - sauber, rob!! #6

Vielleicht bekommst Du in der nächsten Woche Post von mir - mit der Bitte, mir den Lottoschein auszufüllen...:vik:

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## rob (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

mach ich raik:maber wir teilen dann:q
@brassenwürger: bilder kommen spätestens morgen!!!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Sehr geil - meine Glückwunsche! :vik:
Son Huchen... hatt mich als Kind schon in den Angelzeitschriften fasziniert... das wär echt noch mal was... |bigeyes #6


rob schrieb:


> das ganze ist so ein glück wie ein sechser im lotto.


Ok, ich gönn Dir den Huchen von Herzen. Ich nehm aber dann trotzdem den Sechser im Lotto (beim aktuellen Jackpot, der gleich gezogen wird!). :q


----------



## knutemann (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Petri Heil Rob#6
Das sind die Stunden od. auch Minuten, warum wir das Angeln so lieben:lUnverhofft kommt oft
PS: Gib mir bitte mal deine Adresse wegen des Lottoscheins, ich teil auch mit niemandem:q


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

*dickes fettes Petri* zum Huchen #6!!!!!! Ich hol mir dafür heute die 38 millionen:q.
bin auf die Bilder gespannt !


----------



## ralle (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Ein dickes Petri Heil !!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Ein Huchen ist immer ein Traumfisch!
Petri dazu!!


----------



## Jirko (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

...auch von mir nen strammes petri mein lieber rob #6... freu mich dolle für dich! richte büdde liebe grüße an deine maus und georg aus #h

PS: scheibe... tannenbaum... |kopfkrat  :m


----------



## Tortugaf (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch#6  Aber eine Frage am Rande,warum ist der Fisch nicht geschütz,wenn er doch so selten ist.Sind das alles Besatzfisch o.nur schwerr zu fangen.|rolleyes  Oder was ganz gemeines,gelten die Huchen als Preussen ,,:q Was macht den Huchen rah  ?   Tortugaf


----------



## Pete (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

ein kräftiges petri, rob!!!:m
nur der tüchtige wird belohnt!!!

schön, dass du dabei auch an alex gedacht hast...der wird dir heute dabei von oben schmunzelnd zugesehen haben...


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch#6 Aber eine Frage am Rande,warum ist der Fisch nicht geschütz,wenn er doch so selten ist.Sind das alles Besatzfisch o.nur schwerr zu fangen.|rolleyes Oder was ganz gemeines,gelten die Huchen als Preussen ,,:q Was macht den Huchen rah ? Tortugaf


Huchen vermehren sich in vielen Alpenzuflüssen und Abflüssen sowie deren Nebenflüssen noch natürlich. Sie sind stark von einer natürlichen Umgebung abhängig!
Dementsprechend sind die Bestände niedrig, sie werden aber vielerorts durch Besatz gestützt! Der Huchen zählt zu den seltenen Fischarten, dementsprechend ist sein Fang der Lebenstraum so manch eines Anglers! Der Huchen zählt zu den stark bedrohten Fischarten, wo sein Bestand aber durch Besatz gefördert wird, ist gegen eine gezieltes Beangeln nichts einzuwenden. Huchen sind revierbildende Fische, die keinesfalls Artgenossen in Sichtweite dulden. Ein kapiteler Fisch kann mehrere Kilometer Flusslauf "beherrschen"! Das alles macht seinen fang zu etwas absolut Besonderem...#h


----------



## olafson (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*



Debilofant schrieb:


> Mission imposible erfolgreich gemeistert - sauber, rob!! #6
> 
> Vielleicht bekommst Du in der nächsten Woche Post von mir - mit der Bitte, mir den Lottoschein auszufüllen...:vik:
> 
> Tschau Debilofant #h





rob schrieb:


> mach ich raik:maber wir teilen dann:q
> @brassenwürger: bilder kommen spätestens morgen!!!



petri auch von mir :m

möchte mich auch beteiligen,  bütte,bütte:q:q:q

ps: hab heute 56 ger zander gefangen,  ca 1,5-2 kg|stolz:
mal wieder über 50cm
mfg olafson


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*



Pete schrieb:


> ein kräftiges petri, rob!!!:m
> nur der tüchtige wird belohnt!!!
> 
> schön, dass du dabei auch an alex gedacht hast...der wird dir heute dabei von oben schmunzelnd zugesehen haben...



Das waren auch meine ersten Gedanken!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## HD4ever (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Hertlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Fang  !!!!
so ein edles Geschöpf ist schon was besonderes !!! #6


----------



## sorgiew (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

da bin ich mal gespannt auf die bilder dickes petri von mir......................


----------



## Achim_68 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Sauber der Robert - Glückwunsch zum Traumfisch!!!!!


----------



## Dorschi (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri heil!
Ich bin echt gespannt auf die Pics!


----------



## sevone (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

petri heil! natürlich bin auch ich gespannt wie ne armbrust auf die bilder


----------



## richard (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Jo servus rob!

I glaub i werd narrisch!!! Gratulation! Bitte, Bitte Photos.
Ritschie


----------



## rob (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

servus!
vielen vielen dank für eure netten glückwünsche#h
anbei jetzt die fotos!
für die die es interessiert habe ich auch noch das merkblatt zur huchenfischerei mit angehängt.
generell darf jeder lizenznehmer nur einen huchen pro revier und jahr entnehmen.
lg rob





Merkblatt zur Donau-HUCHEN-Tageskarte
*
Wichtig: Jeder entnommene Huchen ist umgehend persönlich unserem Sekretariat zu melden.
Die Angelfischerei auf den Huchen zählt seit jeher zu den Höhepunkten der Angelsaison. Nur durch die jahrzehntelangen Bemühungen zahlreicher Fischereiausübungsberechtigter sind wir heute in der glücklichen Lage, in der Donau auf Huchen angeln zu können. Mit der Hege und Nutzung dieses größten heimischen Salmoniden liegt dessen Fortbestand in unseren Händen. Bitte seien Sie sich bei der Fischerei auf den Huchen dieser Tatsache bewußt.
Diese "Donau-Huchentageskarte" wird durch unseren Verein jeweils vom 1. Oktober bis 28. Februar ausgegeben und gilt nur für die Angelfischerei im Strom der Reviere Aggbach links, Aggbach rechts, Emmersdorf, Grimsing, Kronau-Strom, Rossatz, Wallsee-Offene Donau und Wörth-Hößgang (das jeweils befischte Revier ist auf der Rückseite der Lizenz einzutragen, wobei Sie auch an einem Tag in mehreren Revieren angeln können).
Erlaubte Fischfanggeräte sind ein Spinnstock oder eine Fliegenrute; die Verwendung des lebenden Köderfisches ist - wie auch in allen anderen unserer Revieren - verboten!
Die Donau-Huchentageskarte berechtigt zur Entnahme eines Huchens, es dürfen aber auch an Stelle des Huchens, Hechte, Zander oder Wels entnommen werden. Die Entnahme dieser Fische ist auf zwei Stück für Inhaber dieser Lizenz limitiert. Wurde ein Huchen oder zwei Stück der o.a. Fischarten entnommen, darf nicht weitergefischt werden. Weißfische unterliegen, wenn die revierbezogenen Bestimmungen nicht anderes vorschreiben, keiner Entnahmebeschränkung. Sofern die "besonderen Bestimmungen" des betreffenden Donau-Revieres nichts anderes vorschreiben, gilt für den Huchen ein Brittelmaß von 75 cm. Für alle anderen Fischarten entnehmen Sie bitte Brittelmaße und Schonzeiten den jeweiligen Revierbestimmungen. Jeder entnommene Huchen ist umgehend persönlich unserem Sekretariat zu melden. Bitte machen Sie sich mit den jeweiligen Reviergrenzen (Revierplan) vertraut und beachten Sie die "Allgemeinen und die revierbezogenen besonderen Bestimmungen". Diese gelten vollinhaltlich auch für Inhaber einer Donau-Huchentageskarte. Die Angelfischerei darf nur im Strom, nicht aber in den Ausständen ausgeübt werden!
Im Revier Rossatz dürfen die Nebenarme der Donau in Rührsdorf befischt werden. Die Mündung der Pritzenau in die Donau ist eine Laichschonstrecke und ist von der Befischung ausgenommen
Wir wünschen Ihnen einen erfolgreichen Angeltag in unseren Revieren.
Mit Petri Heil!
Österreichische Fischereigesellschaft, gegr. 1880
*
quelle: http://www.oefg1880.at/


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Servus,
ein schönes Fischlein - wenn auch recht schlank, oder?

Der Hammer ist wohl die Donau im Hintergrund! Nee, was ist die da süß klein! :q


rob schrieb:


> Wurde ein Huchen oder zwei Stück der o.a. Fischarten entnommen, darf nicht weitergefischt werden. Weißfische unterliegen, wenn die revierbezogenen Bestimmungen nicht anderes vorschreiben, keiner Entnahmebeschränkung.


Demnach war´s das jetzt für Dich mit der Fischerei dort! Verrätst Du, was der Spaß kostet?


----------



## rob (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Servus,
> ein schönes Fischlein - wenn auch recht schlank, oder?
> 
> Der Hammer ist wohl die Donau im Hintergrund! Nee, was ist die da süß klein! :q
> ...



servus ff!
ja er war wirklich schlank für seine länge!
das was du im hintergrund siehst ist ein durchstich durch eine au in der ein kleiner teil der donau rein und hinten wieder raus fliesst!
die karte kostet für mitglieder 25 euro pro tag.
nicht mitglieder zahlen glaube ich 50.das ist sehr sehr billig für ein huchenwasser,aber die donau ist ja auch sehr gross und es ist nicht so leicht dort einen zu fangen wie in einem kl. flüsschen.die bestandsdichte ist überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen.
ja und in diesem revier ist es für mich heuer schluss mit huchenfischen.macht aber nichts
lg rob


----------



## Case (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Petri zum Huchen..#6

Ich hoffe ich kann im Lauf meines Lebens auch noch einen fangen.

In der Donau, auf der schwäbischen Alb.

Case


----------



## Roberto (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem nicht alltäglichem Petri Heil.
Ein Huchen in der heutigen zeit aus der Donau ist wirklich etwas ganz Besonders.
Nochmals Petri Heil und Lg, Robert


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*



rob schrieb:


> ja und in diesem revier ist es für mich heuer schluss mit huchenfischen.macht aber nichts


Das glaub ich Dir gern! :q

Und Danke für die Auskunft. Geht ja wirklich noch, was die Preise angeht... hätte mehr gedacht. #6


----------



## ThomasL (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Hallo Rob

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Huchen#6


----------



## ollidi (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Sauber rob. #6 Da springt das Anglerherz.
Leider gibt es bei uns in der Gegend keine Huchen. Auch, wenn mich das mal reizen würde.


----------



## Wallerschreck (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Glückwunsch zum Huchen...meines Wissens der einzige "heimische" Süßwasserfisch den ich noch nicht gefangen habe...


----------



## Honeyball (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Mönsch, rob, das les' ich ja jetzt erst.
Einen ganz, ganz dicken Glückwunsch zum Traumfisch!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Auch von mir Glückwünsche zu diesem feinen Fisch!!!#6

Hast du super gemacht.:m

So einer fehlt mir auch noch...


----------



## maesox (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

*Auch von mir ein rieeeeeeeesen Petri!!!!!!!!!!!#6#6#6*

*Dir ist ein Fang gelungen,der für die Meisten von uns ewig ein Traum bleiben wird!!!!!!!! Respekt!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mühle (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Hi Rob! Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Fisch!

Und ein feiner Zug, ihn Alex zu widmen. Auch ich habe ihn nicht vergessen und denke bei dem Wort "Huchen" immer sofort an ihn...

Gruß Mühle


----------



## stockfisch (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Hi Rob!

Dickes Petri zu deinem schönen Huchen .. so einen würd ich auch gern mal an den Haken bekommen .. und dann vielleicht noch mit dem feinen Zanderzeugs .. :m

ps: schöne Widmung


----------



## bärchen (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Hallo Rob,

ein wirklich toller Fang ! 

Ein Huchen,... das wärs' mal...


Gruß aus Deutschland


----------



## gera (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Rob,

ein kräftiges Petri aus AW zum Huchen.
Muß ein geiler mom sein:m


----------



## FraBau (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

@Rob

Dickes *Petri Heil* zum Donauhuchen.

Als ich deine Fangmeldung las, dachte ich zuerst, der Rob hat in AW einen Huchen gefangen....


----------



## rob (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*



FraBau schrieb:


> Als ich deine Fangmeldung las, dachte ich zuerst, der Rob hat in AW einen Huchen gefangen....



heheheee das wäre es gewesen....könnt ich auf der turbinenseite fischen,wäre eventuell was möglich:q:q

noch mal an jeden einzelnen gratulanten ein recht herzliches 
*petri dank!!!!*
lg rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Servas Rob#h!
Zuerst prackst 50 Stück Aalrutten ausse:g:q! 
Und jetzt noch einen Huchen:k, des gibts ja net was Du für ein Glück hast#6, Petri sehr schöner Fisch!

PS:Wenn das die zwei alten Säcke hören (grüner Bus:q) würden sie bestimmt gleich auf der selben Stelle fischen.... 
Liebe Grüße:m


----------



## Drohne (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Den Rob pack i nimmer, der ist immer und nahezu überall für  Extravaganzen zu haben!:vik: 



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *FraBau*
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich bin ganz fest davon überzeugt, dass bei uns ganz oben beim K-Zufluss  auch Fische dieser besonderen Art herumschwimmen. Rob, versuch`s doch einmal.

Jedenfalls mein ganz besonderes Petri Heil zu diesem wunderschönen  Fisch.#6


----------



## Debilofant (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Schick sieht er aus, Danke fürs nachgereichte Anschauungsmaterial!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Isfandiar (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Petri Heil! 
Ein wirklich sehr schöner Fisch... 
lg


----------



## JerkerHH (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Moin Moin, 

Dir ein gräftiges Petri... !!! Super !!! #6#6#6

Ich kann das verstehen wie Du dich fühlst !!!!

Als ich meinen ersten Huchen in der Drau gefangen habe war ich zwei Tage stramm...:m

MfG 
JerkerHH


----------



## Dorschjäger (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Auch von mir zu diesem Traumfisch ein kräftiges Petri Heil !

Der Fisch deines Lebens- auch ich denke in dem Moment an Alex.


Dorschjäger


----------



## höcht (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Glückwunsch, super Fisch, die donau ist ja sü´ß hinter dir, bei uns is sie ca 250 m breit.


----------



## Karstein (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Herzliches Tight Lines!, Rob! #6 #6 #6

So ein Donau"lachs" ist wohl der Traum eines jeden Salmonidenjägers - Du hast ihn Dir erfüllt, klasse! 

Bewundernden Gruß aus Berlin

Karsten

PS: und natürlich alles Beste fürs neue Lebensjahr, so mit weiterhin dicken Fischen und genügend Zeit für die Pirsch! :m


----------



## C.K. (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Ein schöner Fisch ein dickes Petri dazu!:m:m
Das Du diesen Fisch dem Alex gewidmet hast, finde ich klasse!


----------



## luigi (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

hallo rob,
welcome to the club!!!!!!!!!!!!
ich gratuliere dir ganz herzlich und versuche mir deinen kapitalen adrenalin-ausfluss vorzustellen, als du realisiert hast, was da eben passiert ist. ganz toll!!
gleichzeitig biete ich dir an, deiner selbsthilfegruppe der huchensüchtigen beizutreten, die du demnächst günden wirst |wavey:
dass du an alex gedacht hast, kann ich gut verstehen, meine gedanken sind auch sehr oft bei ihm. seine geschichte ich für mich immer noch unfassbar.
als erinnerung stelle ich ein foto von ihm hier dazu, als wir ein paar pielach-hüchlein gekindst haben...
herzliche grüße und mach weiter so!
luigi


----------



## Nick_A (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Hi Namensvetter, 

auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche und ein fettes Petri Heil zu Deinem Traumfang !!! #6

Wie so oft im Leben ist "das erste Mal" (genau wie "die erste Million" ) schwer...der zweite Huchen sollte dementsprechend bereits in kürzerer Zeit an der Angel hängen !

Auch ich muss ab und an Alex denken...immer wenn ich "seine Huchen-Ruten-Empfehlung" :l(Quantum Ti-Kev Spin, 3m mit 120WG...leider nicht mehr lieferbar ) in meinen Händen halte ... ein echter Traum !!! 

DANKE nochmals Alex (Gruß nach oben) !

Bis zum nächsten Fang von Dir also, rob :m

Grüße aus dem Schwobaländle #h
Robert


----------



## Bushmaster3k (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Dickes fettes Petri !!
Was für ein fang und dann noch an der Donau,in mir steigt det neid. 
Nein freut mich hieer mal wieder so ein besonderen und schönen Fang beglückwünschen zu dürfen.
Hoffe nur ich fang auch irgendwann mal einen


----------



## rob (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

ein recht herzliches *Petri Daaaank!!!!!*meine freunde!!!

sehr schönes foto luis.da werden erinnerungen wach!
lg rob


----------



## richard (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Servus rob!

In den ganzen Huchen-Trubel J hinein, nachträglich noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 
Ritschie


----------



## rob (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

danke dir ritschie!
hab heute einen schweren kopf:q:q


----------



## stockfisch (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Hi Rob,

von mir auch alles Gute im Nachhinein |schild-g


----------



## rob (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

dank dir jürgen#h


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: donauhuchen gefangen*

Und weiter gehts mit dem Glückwünschen Rob#6, alles gute zum Geburtstag im nachhinein:m!


----------

